# Instructor job



## spinny (May 29, 2013)

Iowa State University is hiring a Taekwondo/Judo/Hapkido Instructor as a faculty position. www.iastatejobs.com/applicants/Central?quickFind=83213  
Seems like most people who want to be an instructor either have to start their own school, or work their way through the ranks within their own dojo. I just thought I'd share since it seems like the kind of opportunity that someone would really like to have a chance at.


----------

